# Snapper Seminar May 6



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Legendary Marine next to the MidBay bridge is hosting a seminar on May 6 about snapper fishing and any other types of bottom fishing that anyone maybe interested in. They have ask me to be a speaker and thought it would be a great time meet some of my fishing forum friends. Would love to meet some of you there, or if you know someone that may pick up some pointers there, send them on over. As some of you know, i'm not a good speaker but do love to help some fellow fishermen out when I can. So, spread the word and come on out for a good time and lots of fishing talk. I promise to keep my fish stories to a minimum.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*May 6 Red Snapper seminar*

Sounds good Capt Delynn!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds awesome gonna mark it in the calendar; wanna come just to meet you Capt.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

If there's ever been someone to sit down and listen to when he talks about bottom fishing it's Delynn. Ya'll better go!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I would drop a hot date without a second thought to come hear your seminar on Grouper!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Any chance a video could be posted of what Capt. Delynn has to say for those who can't make it? Always impressed (and inspired) with his posts! Thanks.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Can we get the start time for this seminar? I can't wait to learn from one of the best!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, not only did Legendary take our idea of a monthly seminar and "make it their own" but now they're getting the same guest speakers. Sounds about right for them. 

Sincerest form of flattery ... or something like that. 

Don't let Delynn fool y'all though, he's a very good speaker and has done a great job the couple times we've had him do bottom fishing talks for us.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Information on the seminar:


----------



## sumner44 (Apr 5, 2014)

*gulf fishing nubies.*

Sounds like a wonderful way to learn from the best.
We live in Gulf Shores,AL,and are away that date.

Is there any way that the contents of the talk,could be made available to members.??? Really more than appreciate it.
frank and Sumner,a pair of 75"s:notworthy:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not a video guy, but I will ask around and see if I can come up with something. And will certainly do everything I can to help the members of this forum out. I'm really excited to meet some of my PFF friends there. Please don't bring any rotten fruit or veggies but you can throw most anything else at me. 

Joez you know I love you brother and would never do anything to go against you. They just ask me to speak and I said I would. Come on out and share some laughs with me and I'll buy you a drink or two. Better yet, lets go fishing sometime.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope to see a lot of you there tonight. I hear its going to be pizza and drinks. Hey free food and drinks and talking fishing, how much better can life be!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Only better if you are eating free food and drinks and actually fishing I guess.


----------

